# Pee Odor?



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Our recent puppy acquisition has had a hard time getting the whole housebreaking concept. She is now crated when we aren't around, but geesh...

Can't pull up the carpet at this point in time. We have used enzymes to death.

Finished basement, concrete underneath. Again, can't pull up carpet or treat concrete.

LARGE area to be treated. Tried to steam clean, started smelling it again past couple of days.

Ideas?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Equal amounts of hydrogen peroxide and vinegar plus a squirt of dish detergent.

It takes pee smells out.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

You might give these folks a try, never used their odor products but I have used some of their other products with great results. https://www.spalding-labs.com/ByeByeOdor/DogOdor.aspx


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

You can use Vinegar in the deep cleaner, too, in place of the store bought cleaner to make cleaning the large area easier. And, most important, rinse, rinse, rinse. Go over it repeatedly after cleaning with straight water. Put it down and suck it back up.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> You can use Vinegar in the deep cleaner, too


That's what I do, too. 

This is basic chemistry. 
Urine (particularly the ammonia) is a base, vinegar is an acid. One neutralizes the other. Hydrogen peroxide is also an acid, which is probably why Ardie's works, too.


----------



## Cuppycake (Jul 15, 2011)

DO NOT try to steam clean urine stains on carpet. The heat will bond the proteins to the carpet and it'll never come out. 

We have quite a few dogs and I've tackled my fair share of urine stains. I like Nature's Miracle, you can get it at Petsmart or Petco. Be sure you're following the directions on the bottle and allowing the solution to set and have time for the enzymes to work. That should take care of the stain and odor on the carpet, but the pad and subfloor is another matter entirely. If the urine has soaked down to that point there's really nothing to do but tear up the carpet, replace the pad and seal the flooring.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

beccachow said:


> LARGE area to be treated. Tried to steam clean, started smelling it again past couple of days.
> 
> Ideas?


Baking soda. 
Honestly, the only thing that will work is replacing the carpet. But it helps a lot to pour baking soda on the spot immediately, and shampoo with baking soda all over the floor.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

If the carpet is off white or beige then you can try the hydrogen peroxide. If it's colored carpet it could bleach it. I bleached rose colored carpet white with hydrogen peroxide trying to clean blood out of it. 

I think you're going to have to replace it though. Do a google search on painted floors though. Paint is cheap and some of the floors are gorgeous. You can paint concrete floors, I think. If there's a vapour barrier...


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

The product I've found to work the best for carpet stains of any kind is Oxyclean Laundry spot remover. I'm not sure if it will neutralize the odor.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

vanillia diluted in water misted in the area.
a bag of charcoal not opened and place a towel
over the cleaned and dried area leave for a 
few days.


----------



## songlady (May 15, 2011)

Second vote here for Natures Miracle. That stuff is awesome! Sure works on bed pillows that kitties have peed on.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Third vote for Nature's Miracle.

Mon


----------

